# whos seen this guy



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

he seems awfully quick and skillful its one of those things where you almost dont beleive it the first time you see it


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Bob Munden, fastest single action shooter

if you're more in to double action: Jerry Miculek

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

well i was showing bob mundens video to someone i know and they were like "he acts too cocky." I told the person i thought that its perfectly fine to act cocky like that if you are in fact that good. what do you think?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

He has every right to be cocky. I'm also sure that part of that attitude is just for show.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

im sure alot of you have seen this, but this shoots a .22 though a washer! cant remember the guys name though.


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> im sure alot of you have seen this, but this shoots a .22 though a washer! cant remember the guys name though.


All of those videos are impressive but, rccola has shown me something I couldn't have said I ever expected to see. It's one thing to shoot a .22 through a washer, it's another to throw the washer in the air and do it!


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> im sure alot of you have seen this, but this shoots a .22 though a washer! cant remember the guys name though.


are you talkin about those little round things that a bolt goes through so it puts pressure on a larger area that its bolted into?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Umm..Yeah..I think so


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> im sure alot of you have seen this, but this shoots a .22 though a washer! cant remember the guys name though.


That's Tom Knapp

http://www.tomknapp.net/about/sharpShooters.php


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

F1ELD said:


> are you talkin about those little round things that a bolt goes through so it puts pressure on a larger area that its bolted into?


Yeah, putting a bullet into the thing you wash clothes in doesn't take too much skill. :smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Todd said:


> Yeah, putting a bullet into the thing you wash clothes in doesn't take too much skill. :smt033


Hey, I'd never do that to my wife!!!!

_Baaaadaaa boom boom TISHHHHH_


----------

